# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 14A48763D038444E4C9F7C60EB144889 [Trojan.Win32.Cidox.vpy]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 14A48763D038444E4C9F7C60EB144889 
Размер в байтах: 18109059

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:70, в том числе:
 безопасные:27
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:1

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Trojan.Win32.Cidox.vpy - система заражена. Вам следует обратиться за помощью в раздел Помогите
http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=136-pravila

----------

